# Dandilion Root to encourage ovulation?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Kellymom says this....
http://kellymom.com/herbal/ref/herbs_d.html#dandelion

Will taking dandilion root extract really help me ovulate? TIA!


----------



## rachel81 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, this is interesting. I've never heard this. I'm anxious to see if anyone has any experience with it!


----------



## harmoni (Jun 25, 2006)

*I dont know about it promoting O, but it is used for fertility. Check out this website for answers.
http://www.babyzone.com/preconception/herbs/Default.asp*


----------

